# Cracked neck, pics....possible fix or junk?



## Bobo (Aug 11, 2008)

My friend has a cheap Dean Edge 4 string (China made) and this is the first cracked neck I've ever seen....so this is new to me and I don't know what to tell him. It doesn't look too bad to me, but I'm wondering if 
1. there could be a fix 
2. maybe the fix is a new neck 
3. fuck it and play it 
4. last option, new bass


----------



## wes225 (Aug 11, 2008)

does it effect the playing at all? if its just a dean i wouldnt bother fixing it, but thats just me.


----------



## Bobo (Aug 11, 2008)

I haven't messed with it to really tell if it effected the playing. Nothing obvious from just a few seconds of doodling w/o an amp.


----------



## Elysian (Aug 11, 2008)

if you want to stop it from splitting, you can put a little bit of superglue into the crack... it'll seep down in there, and it shouldn't split anymore...


----------



## Bobo (Aug 11, 2008)

I wondered if there was any glue strong enough to hold it. guess you'd have to be careful about applying it as to not get a lot of excess glue on the neck.

Would lighter gauge strings/less tension possibly help any?


----------



## lobee (Aug 11, 2008)

Wood glue is actually stronger than wood. If the neck were to crack again it would be in a completely different spot.

Read this if you want to try fixing it: IBANEZ RULES!! tech - setup


----------



## Elysian (Aug 11, 2008)

lobee said:


> Wood glue is actually stronger than wood. If the neck were to crack again it would be in a completely different spot.
> 
> Read this if you want to try fixing it: IBANEZ RULES!! tech - setup



i recommend superglue because its less viscous than wood glue, it'll seep right into the crack. wood glue is too thick, and if its watered down, its not going to be stronger than superglue... this crack also doesn't look like the crack on that ibanez rules page... this one looks like its just a straight line crack, unlike rich's example.


----------



## thedonutman (Aug 12, 2008)

Check this out too:

Project Guitar :: Repairing a Cracked Neck


----------



## Bobo (Aug 12, 2008)

The local music store said they'd have to completely break it (similar to the link in the above post) and glue it back together. $100 hopefull fix for a cheap bass.

So I guess maybe I should try and put some glue in it and see what happens. It is a very narrow crack, so I guess whatever glue is used will have to be able to penetrate a small opening if possible.


----------



## Elysian (Aug 12, 2008)

thats another reason i recommend superglue, it'll stop the crack, and save money, no use spending money on a cheapo bass


----------



## Bobo (Aug 12, 2008)

I thought there may be some specially formulated glue just for this type of stuff. I see wood glue being used in some of those links, but it looks like it's going to need to be something that has a low viscosity. I guess I'll try superglue.


----------



## ibznorange (Aug 12, 2008)

superglue. Ive done several professional neck repairs for people now, and superglue works best. Titebond has worked fine in some situations where the crack is wide open via syringe, but all in all, superglue is the way to do it


----------



## Elysian (Aug 12, 2008)

Bobo said:


> I thought there may be some specially formulated glue just for this type of stuff. I see wood glue being used in some of those links, but it looks like it's going to need to be something that has a low viscosity. I guess I'll try superglue.



superglue is like the do-all luthier glue, imo. its a great thing to have, i stock up on it, usually buy it in like 20 packs


----------



## Bobo (Aug 12, 2008)

Y'all just use regular superglue? I know they have different types of superglue, but maybe the original type is good enough?


----------



## Elysian (Aug 12, 2008)

Bobo said:


> Y'all just use regular superglue? I know they have different types of superglue, but maybe the original type is good enough?



the regular stuff is great, its nice and thin so it seeps well, and dries fast.


----------



## Bobo (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks! Little project for tomorrow after work


----------



## The Hoff (Sep 15, 2008)

Use it as an excuse to buy a new bass, of course


----------

